

Steve Jobs keynote live from WWDC 2008 (Engadget's live updates, refresh often) - nickb
http://www.engadget.com/2008/06/09/steve-jobs-keynote-live-from-wwdc-2008/

======
STHayden
<http://www.macrumorslive.com/> have always seemed to have the better
interface to me.

~~~
tlrobinson
Agreed, but Engadget seems to go in a little more depth, and have more quotes
from the speakers.

------
joao
[http://www.ustream.tv/channel/wwdc-2008-live-keynote-
audio-s...](http://www.ustream.tv/channel/wwdc-2008-live-keynote-audio-stream)

You can hear live audio stream. Loopt is now on stage ;)

~~~
ROFISH
I just want to vote this up after the fact. Streaming audio was clear and
wonderful. I hope this guy does it again for the next Apple event.

------
icey
Gizmodo's liveblog has been surprisingly good so far:

<http://live.gizmodo.com/>

~~~
josefresco
kept reverting back to 9:56 am for me, but I followed Gizmodo and Engadget for
the whole thing, alternating browser tabs to cut down on the refreshing.

~~~
icey
Yeah, mine started doing that as well. Something in their load balancing is
screwy right now.

